# ترنيمة روعة (إيديك محاوطاني ) هتخليك تدوب تعزية



## عماد وجدى (13 أكتوبر 2007)

ترنيمة أكثر من رائعة لفاديا وهانى نبيل 

بتقول : 
القرار - دي إيديك محاوطاني في حضنك وضمانى وعنايه الهيه هى كل ضمانى 
1- دي حياتي تشهد لك توصف غنى رعايتك بعصاك وعكازك بتعلن لىعنايتك
2- ومن قبلها فديتنى ومن موتى أحييتنى وفي وقت مارفضتك جيت انت حبيتني 
3- مديون أنا لحبك راح اعيش حسب قلبك واحكى بمعروفك واشكرجزيل كرمك


يلا بسرعة حمل الترنيمة صوت : 
http://www.4shared.com/file/24708017/b85e1dae/Edeek_Mhawtany.html?s=1


وكمان حمل الترنيمة للعرض على الفيديو بروجيكتور فى الكنيسة 
http://www.4shared.com/file/26317993/113602e9/1328.html


مين قال هليلويا ليسوع الملك المجد لأسمه العظيم 

أخوكم 
عماد وجدى


----------



## nashat_shosho (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة روعة هتخليك تدوب تعزية*

هاي عماد تقريباً لينك الترنيمة مش شغال


----------



## oesi no (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة روعة هتخليك تدوب تعزية*

تم تعديل الرابط


----------



## nashat_shosho (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة روعة هتخليك تدوب تعزية*

رائع        :286:   استمر في الترانيم الجميلة 
شكراً


----------



## rammrommm (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة روعة هتخليك تدوب تعزية*

...................thanks alot..................


----------



## عماد وجدى (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة روعة هتخليك تدوب تعزية*

شكراً على المرور والتشجيع


----------



## RAMZEEE (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة روعة هتخليك تدوب تعزية*

الله يقويك على فعل الخيرررر


----------



## rimocello (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة روعة هتخليك تدوب تعزية*

shokran.....we rabna ye3awdak ..... bas 3ala fekra el moranema esmaha lydya sheded we el tarnema mn shereet 7abetna


----------



## عماد وجدى (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة روعة هتخليك تدوب تعزية*

معلش انا أسف انا عارف ان المرنمة اسمها ليديا شديد بس مش مسموح ليا بالتعديل فى المشاركات 

كمان انا معايا الشريط كله بس انا حبيت الترنيمة دى بالذات علشان كده نزلتها لكن لو عاوزين الشريط ممكن ارفعه كله . 

معلش انا بكرر أسفى الشديد لكن المنتدى مش بيسمح لى بتغيير المشاركة . 

وشكراً على التشجيع . 


سلام


----------



## lolo_nevo (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة روعة هتخليك تدوب تعزية*

ميرسي جدا يا عماد 

ربنا يسندك


----------



## jesus_love_u (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة روعة هتخليك تدوب تعزية*

شكرا كتير


----------



## stmarygirl (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة روعة هتخليك تدوب تعزية*

ميرسى كتير فعلا الترنيمه كلها تعزية


----------



## fns (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة روعة هتخليك تدوب تعزية*

ترنيمة جامدة قوى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## nody (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة روعة هتخليك تدوب تعزية*

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaax so much
di a7la tarneema seme3taha fi 7yati


----------



## candy shop (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة روعة هتخليك تدوب تعزية*

ترنيمه جميله 

شكراااااااااااااا لتعبك​


----------



## george george (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة روعة هتخليك تدوب تعزية*

link has a problem  i want it pls god with u


----------



## جيلان (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة روعة هتخليك تدوب تعزية*

*ميرسى يا عماد وجارى التجميل اهه*


----------



## H O P A (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة روعة هتخليك تدوب تعزية*

شكراً الترنيمة فعلاً تحفة ....


----------



## الكرمة (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة روعة هتخليك تدوب تعزية*

شكرا عالترنيمة الروعة يحفظك ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع له كل المجدشكرا ليك عماد


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة روعة هتخليك تدوب تعزية*

*ميرسى ليك يا عماد انا فعلا بحب الترنيمة دى جداااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## yousteka (28 أكتوبر 2008)

ترنيمة جميلة جدا



مـــــــــــــــــــرسي كتير​


----------

